# Japanese tool kit



## Bleedinblue (Mar 4, 2014)

My father in law just gave me this tool kit he acquired from a friend who's father had just passed. All writing is in Japanese, I can't find anything online about it. Everything seems to be new and never used. It seems to be decent enough quality and the blades are very sharp, but in the end I don't know if this is a toy, useable tools or something too valuable to use at all.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That looks like some fine wood working tools, most things made in Japan now days is really good.


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

you might want to ask the folks over at Hida tool in Berkeley CA. they would most likely know what you have.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't think there's such thing as a tool that's too valuable to be used. Its a tool, its only purpose is to be used. Abused, no, used yes.

That said, I can't really tell you much about the tools, never seen a set like that. One thing you may try, though, is look at the cutting edge of the chisels and see if there's a line where the steel looks different at the bevel, kinda like the waviness on a katana. If the shift is there, the blade are laminated, which generally points to a really high quality tool


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

There's all kinds of tools too valuable to be used, there's whole rooms of them at the smithsonian. That said, this doesn't look terribly old, so I doubt it has huge value, but I can't say that for sure.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*find a friend who reads Japanese*

There's 2 possibilities I can see here. 
One is a beginner's tool kit with all the necessary tools to study woodworking under a Master, an apprentices's kit. However, most Masters would insist that someone starting out would make as many of their own tools as possible. 

The other possibility is a Master carpenter's traveling tool kit, where is tools are of the finest material and craftsmanship. However, it has a label on the front of the box of metal, which not be appropriate for a hand made tool box, more like a commercially made unit.

I was in Japan briefly for 10 weeks on business, and I couldn't get enough of the place, the temples, the fountains, the mountains, their tool stores.... The people I met were so polite, generous and considerate even going so far as to turn their headlamps off while waiting behind you, until the traffic light changes.
I stumbled into a narrow shop with my Japanese friend when I asked him what the sign said on the outside..."tools", so we had to stop. Inside there was a frail_, _elderly woman who was very happy to see a paying customer. The boxes of fine chisels and slicks were so dusty they appeared to have been there untouched for years, and the prices were low from years ago also. I used my expense account card and made her day. :yes: Hand tools were part of my work assignment, so it was OK.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Would love to visit that shop


----------



## Bleedinblue (Mar 4, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> One is a beginner's tool kit with all the necessary tools to study woodworking under a Master, an apprentices's kit. However, most Masters would insist that someone starting out would make as many of their own tools as possible.


You might be on to something here. Something I thought odd was there is a small bag in the kit with a few sheets of different grit sandpaper. I wouldn't think a very high end set of tools would include sandpaper. All of the wooden handles on the tools, too, seem very light weight. I don't know what they are but the wood feels lighter than pine or any of our cheaper woods, almost like balsa or something. 

The kit is going into the basement and I'll use 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's a Japanese carpenters tool kit. All the basic tools a Japanese style carpenter would normally use. Their approach to woodworking is a bit different than that of western carpenters. A lot of their work is like smaller scale timber framing. The kit is more of a beginers/student level but with decent quality tools. You can use and enjoy them. The same tools could be assembled in the $200 range but having them all together in the case is nice. They aren't toys but they won't be your retirement fund.


----------

